# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с видеокартой

## Зара

Здравствуйте! Даже и не знаю, как свою проблему пояснить... Есть у меня на фирме еще старые компы (очень старые), винда 98, и эту Винду пришлось переустановить. Все установилось без проблем (звук, сеть и т.д.), вот только с видео что-то не так: сразу как грузится - чистое изображение (в смысле начальный экран загрузки, и в через Волков коммандер когда чистила - тоже чистое), а только появляется экран Винды - сразу сеточка такая на картинке. Драйвера ставлю - меняется разрешение экрана и немного лучше видно, но не очень
Видео - S3, а больше ничего не могу понять, какая именно, как можно точно узнать?
Мне то в принципе видно изображение, но пользователь там под стать компу (в смысле, пожилой человек)
Может, вопрос и тупой, но сама разобраться не могу, помогите пожалуйста!
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

Если карта S3 Virge - то "Ой!" :)
Надо точно определить модель и искать драйверы, ибо это одна из первых карт стандарта AGP, которые выпускались в массе разновидностей, что нередко приводило к большой головной боли :(
Подробную информацию можно попробовать получить с помощью программ типа SIW (есть версии, не требующие установки); не помню , насколько она совместима с Win98 - быть может, придётся искать старую версию.
Правда, лучше бы сначала на эту "сеточку" посмотреть :)

----------


## Зара

а такое типа AIDA не даст инфо?

_Добавлено через 42 минуты 6 секунд_
вот картинка

----------


## Cheechako

Интересная картинка ;)
На драйвер не похоже, скорее что-то с "железом" непонятное.
Для уверенности можно посмотреть, меняется что-либо при других разрешениях/частотах обновления, особенно в Safe Mode (там устанавливается режим, стандартный для всех видеокарт).
Далее пока две гипотезы - карта плохо установлена (могла слегка перекоситься из-за неудачного конструктива, из-за чего позже сделали дополнительный фиксатор), попробовать вынуть её и поставить на место (хотя столь малое смещение представляется маловероятным), или начала "помирать" - в стиле "что-то с памятью её стало...".
P.S. естественно, программы можно использовать всякие, просто не люблю диагностические (практически одноразового действия), которым требуется установка [личное :rolleyes:]
P.P.S. если на карте есть дополнительный выход (S-видео или Composite), то это скорее всего Virge GX.

----------


## 12black12

На драйвер не похоже... Попробуй достать карту и контакты на ней почистить либо другую катру вставить и проверить как себя поведет...:rolleyes: Если глюка с другой картой не будет, значит дохнет видюха, а если останется значит БП проверяй или память или продуй разъем АГП от пыли)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 48 секунд_
Со старым железом бывает всякое:cool::D

----------


## Tiptronik

помогите пож мне я незнаю где взять дрова на acer aspire x3810 xp drivers для видяхи нвидео!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

